# more duck pics



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Few more pics from some nice hunts this year


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

nice shooting for a sunny day. are you hunting the maumee river?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Great Pics.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Good looking dog.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Good job on the ducks in the last pics is that a wood duck. That is one duck i will get mounted this year


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I took him to a friend who does taxidermy and it was a young bird. Missing adult feathers and spots. It was a pretty bird though. I have a big black duck I'm going to have mounted. I post a pic later.

Thx


----------

